# Photo thread - getting out there after the 5-0 marker



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

Let's see some photos of you or friends doing cool stuff. That could be hitting a tech feature, clearing a climb, completing a challenge, riding with family or just getting on the damn bike at 70+.

Let's see them.


----------



## She&I (Jan 4, 2010)

Hops therapy on the climb to Boreas Pass, CO; Great Divide MTB Route.










SoCal steeps with Vino (I'm on the yellow bike):


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

Turned 55 in March, halfway through my 6 months off the bike due to a shattered clavicle. This is my 4th real ride back from the couch.


----------



## O5-KR (May 15, 2012)

She&I said:


> SoCal steeps with Vino (I'm on the yellow bike):


That is gorgeous, can you share where is it?


----------



## Zomby Woof (MCM700) (May 23, 2004)

Nothing special here, just me riding. My friend at the very beginning (he's 52). He's wearing the GoPro and he's riding behing me so you just see me from the rear as I ride.


----------



## arphaxhad (Apr 17, 2008)

*Got Rocks?*
View attachment 1009992


----------



## She&I (Jan 4, 2010)

OS-KR said:


> That is gorgeous, can you share where is it?


Sure, it's Bell Ridge in Cleveland National Forest, Orange County CA. There are a few other spectacular ridges there as well. Scrappy, HAB, loose, sun-baked, remote...not everyone's cup o' tea, but it keeps the crowds down


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

24 hour mtb race on my singlespeed


----------



## rj2 (Oct 19, 2004)




----------



## singlesprocket (Jun 9, 2004)

here yah go... lets go enduro.. builds


----------



## marthur (Aug 23, 2015)

Some Brown County Indiana


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

This is how i get after it. I try and pass the gift on to wife and kids.


----------



## UPSed (Dec 26, 2010)

Hitting the occasional drop.


----------



## t0pcat (May 7, 2012)

Havin fun with friends


----------



## SteveF (Mar 5, 2004)

Self gettin' frisky a couple of months ago on the VASA trail, Traverse City, MI.


----------



## Wherewolf (Jan 17, 2004)

*1st day of retirment*

Me on my first day of retirement, finishing 5 mile climb, on a 40 mile Tahoe ride.






​


----------



## chuckha62 (Jul 11, 2006)

Dunno if it's anything too cool, but I finally have a pic that shows I do ride mountain bikes, not just road bikes. This is coming up the trail from Bear Valley to Lake Alpine.


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

Here's a few.

First one is me sticking a landing on Mag 7 at Moab, the next is getting stuck, crashing on Goat Camp (I cleaned the rest... you can ask anybody.  )

And one at the local Fears Tears and Beers Enduro Enduro.file:///C:/Documents%20and%20Settings/student/My%20Documents/My%20Pictures/Nephi's%20Twist%201.png


----------



## dagenhay (Mar 10, 2008)

My 50th birthday party on the trail, last year.


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

fc said:


> Let's see some photos of you or friends doing cool stuff. That could be hitting a tech feature, clearing a climb, completing a challenge, riding with family or just getting on the damn bike at 70+.
> 
> Let's see them.


Does coming slightly sideways down a sheet ice covered slab in a 24 hour race count as cool? 



Thought I should post this extra pic seeing as it is my avatar.


----------



## keithrad (May 4, 2007)

dagenhay said:


> My 50th birthday party on the trail, last year.
> 
> View attachment 1011106


That's one way to cut down on trail damage...

Crazy a$$ old timer ;-)


----------



## santacruzer (Nov 30, 2004)

Hey Youngsters! Here's a couple of pics, racing my Klunker and one from about 200 miles into a 24 hour race


----------



## robert w (Dec 14, 2010)

The biggest jump I've done - at age 51.


----------



## thecanoe (Jan 30, 2007)

I'm 66 and had a great 5 week trip out to Scottsdale to escape last winter in Boston.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)




----------



## C.J. (Jan 12, 2004)

*Where I ride*

From Saturday








53 when the video was made, 55 now&#8230;


----------



## DeeZee (Jan 26, 2005)

*Brianhead UT*

Place is so beautiful


----------



## scar (Jun 2, 2005)

Rollins Pass, CO














****


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

My riding is mainly solo, so I don't have many photos of myself riding. But I do a POV video shoot once in awhile. I'm 53 and these vids were shot last Sunday.

One of my local favorites / Colorado.

Bobcat Ridge 9-12-15 Video - Pinkbike

Bobcat Ridge 9-12-15 #2 Video - Pinkbike

Click on the embed for the final push back to the trailhead.


----------



## Rick G. (Oct 24, 2011)

I am liking the pics and video's a lot folks. Thanks for posting them.


----------



## salvo702 (Jun 17, 2015)

I'm 56, out with some other old guys!
Funny I don't feel old though.


----------



## jpa102 (Jul 26, 2014)

Out exploring


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Shredding a few weeks ago


----------



## gmcttr (Oct 7, 2006)

marthur said:


> ...Some Brown County Indiana


My "home" trails...only 20 minutes away.


----------



## Fuzzle (Mar 31, 2015)

cyclelicious said:


> Shredding a few weeks ago
> 
> View attachment 1018996


Badass Fifty+ lady!


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Fuzzle said:


> Badass Fifty+ lady!


It was dusty that day = Filthy+ lady


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Last year:
Age 52 here, feel free to click on the embed.


----------



## net wurker (Sep 13, 2007)

Enterprise South in Chattanooga last summer.


----------



## Fuzzle (Mar 31, 2015)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Last year:
> Age 52 here, feel free to click on the embed.


Nice ride!


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

net wurker said:


> Enterprise South in Chattanooga last summer.


Sweet!



Fuzzle said:


> Nice ride!


Thanks, it was a day to remember. If you noticed my shifting acting funny mid ride. That's because at 4:17 of the vid I went off a small jump and broke my main pivot bolt. I didn't know it at the time. I did notice it shifting funny and I just thought it was a der. adjustment. Having too much fun and being rushed due to the rain I pressed on. Once I got home I realized the bolt was broken inside the frame. Only because I tried tightening that bolt and it just spun and on the opposite side it didn't move. Luckily I caught it before riding again and Intense shipped out a new one in 3 days.


----------



## Fuzzle (Mar 31, 2015)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Sweet!
> 
> Thanks, it was a day to remember. If you noticed my shifting acting funny mid ride. That's because at 4:17 of the vid I went off a small jump and broke my main pivot bolt. I didn't know it at the time. I did notice it shifting funny and I just thought it was a der. adjustment. Having too much fun and being rushed due to the rain I pressed on. Once I got home I realized the bolt was broken inside the frame. Only because I tried tightening that bolt and it just spun and on the opposite side it didn't move. Luckily I caught it before riding again and Intense shipped out a new one in 3 days.


Yeah, I was wondering what went on there. Intense has good customer service.


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

Short ride about 32 miles checking out some ancient forts and castles. There's heaps of them around my area. My ancestors were a violent lot. 

Castle Craig. I've been wanting to get to this one for a while but there's no road or path, and it abuts a field full of crops, so I didn't want to go barging through that. Harvest is late this year because we've had a very wet summer, but now it's done I was able to get through to the castle. It dates to the late 1500s, and is being eroded from underneath by the sea. It was twice this size just a few years back, but I doubt it will survive another winter of high winds.




On the way back through quiet country roads, I got another benefit of the late season. A hedge full of brambles. Needless to say I stuffed myself on them like a little kid.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

^^^^^Awesome!

*53 years young.* 

Today's ride was nothing short of perfect. Perfect temperature of 53 degrees. Perfect weather / overcast and dead still. Perfect dirt due to small rain storm last night. And perfect non crowded condions. I had the place to myself on a Saturday, unheard of.

Be sure to click on the embedded videos.


----------



## Fuzzle (Mar 31, 2015)

I can't ride much. When I can I try to go to my favorite place.

Benham Falls, Bend Oregon


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

^ Beautiful location, Fuzzle


----------



## Fuzzle (Mar 31, 2015)

This was at the Old Mill in Bend just when all the flowers were starting to bloom. Towards the end of summer it's really cool there are a ton of Sun Flowers.


----------



## Fuzzle (Mar 31, 2015)

cyclelicious said:


> ^ Beautiful location, Fuzzle


I want to get out there soon because all the Aspen should be turning gold. I will take some pics.


----------



## Fuzzle (Mar 31, 2015)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> ^^^^^Awesome!
> 
> *53 years young.*
> 
> ...


Saw beginning of your video. At least I know what your having for dinner tonight. I watch the rest later. bon appetit!


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Fuzzle said:


> Saw beginning of your video. At least I know what your having for dinner tonight. I watch the rest later. bon appetit!


That's the beginning of the 2nd video. There's 2 vids there, did you skim over the first one? 

BTW awesome photos up there. ^^:thumbsup:


----------



## Fuzzle (Mar 31, 2015)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> That's the beginning of the 2nd video. There's 2 vids there, did you skim over the first one?
> 
> BTW awesome photos up there. ^^:thumbsup:


I saw both vids. You were haulin ass! It's really beautiful where you were. You're lucky there isn't lot of people on those trails.


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

My 62 Y.O. wife near Zermatt, checking out the menu.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

MSU Alum said:


> My 62 Y.O. wife near Zermatt, checking out the menu.


Nice to hear your wife us out and about enjoying mtbing at age 62. That's awesome, lucky you. :thumbsup:



Fuzzle said:


> I saw both vids. You were haulin ass! It's really beautiful where you were. You're lucky there isn't lot of people on those trails.


Yeah I had a few comments about my speed in another thread with those videos. If I'm not at a hair raising Mach I, I'm not grinning as much.  And I'm fortunate enough to live just 20 minutes from that trailhead and 15 minutes from the trailhead video I posted in post #37.

Cheerio!


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

*I'll be 54 in 2 weeks.*

I had the day off so I hit up The Devils Backbone. A perfect chunk fest of a ride with great weather of clear skies and a dead still 72 degree fall day.

Be sure to click on the fake embed for full video viewing.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

nice ride DJ (enjoyed your vids )


----------



## Fuzzle (Mar 31, 2015)

I enjoy them too. Since I cant ride I live vicariously through you .


----------



## santacruzer (Nov 30, 2004)

From the Ozark Trail 100 this weekend, 103 miles of 100% killer single track on the Ozark and Berryman trals in MO with 11,500 worth of climbing After 13 hours I ended up 5th in single speed


----------



## Bail_Monkey (May 8, 2007)

Probably shouldn't be doing these types of things at my age,,,,,but.

Truckee Bike Park, Tahoe CA


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Bail_Monkey said:


> Probably shouldn't be doing these types of things at my age,,,,,but.
> 
> Truckee Bike Park, Tahoe CA
> 
> View attachment 1021251


Nice photo, and what age should we stop? Is there a rule book?


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

cyclelicious said:


> nice ride DJ (enjoyed your vids )


Thanks, both of you.



Fuzzle said:


> I enjoy them too. Since I cant ride I live vicariously through you .


----------



## BruceBrown (Jan 16, 2004)

Still out there this year getting after it, but lack of training, too many hours of doing trail work, and job stress sure are making me feel it this year more than any other previous year...:eekster:



__
https://flic.kr/p/zj52rs
 https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/



__
https://flic.kr/p/ywzdAu
 https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/



__
https://flic.kr/p/xKGQz3
 https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/



__
https://flic.kr/p/upcKLL
 https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Bail_Monkey (May 8, 2007)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Nice photo, and what age should we stop? Is there a rule book?


No rule book as far as age to stop, I am going to cycle until I am physically unable to. (I think most people should as it is a great sport, no matter which discipline you choose)

Most XC type riding is manageable for 'older' folks which is relatively safe, especially if your not ripping the trails. Launching, jumps, steep rock gardens, etc... heighten the risk for falling and as an older guy, things break much quicker than the younger bucks. One mistake out of 50 attempts is all it takes and we are all human, so crashing it is inevitable. (Unless the rider is so good he/she is perfect......not me) The healing process is also much longer for 'older folks'...

I've broken a bone from crashing and it takes you off the bike for months which sucks. That is why I tend to stay away from sketchy maneuvers / descents on a mtb.

In the end it is risk / reward for me. It is always fun to challenge yourself, but in a way where the end result does not end in the ER.


----------



## alexplantman (May 1, 2006)

Nice thread!


----------



## Powereng (Sep 30, 2015)

Great pictures and vids, really enjoyed seeing and watching them all


----------



## pigdog (Feb 7, 2011)

51 at the end of this month....shot from a recent Whistler trip. Just keeps getting better.


----------



## Boomchakabowwow (Sep 8, 2015)

you all make the fifties+ look kick ass!!

thanks..i dont mind i have a year or so..


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Some SoCal ridding... the view behind, just awesome.


----------



## Iowagriz (Jan 14, 2008)

Hit the 50 mark a few weeks ago. Pic is from last weekend at the Salsa Oremageddon at Cuyuna. 50 mile race on a full rigid for the first time. Great trails up there.


----------



## net wurker (Sep 13, 2007)

I forgot about this thread. Great pix and vids, everyone rokkin'!

Here's a video from Monday.


----------



## SWriverstone (Sep 3, 2009)

Here are some pics from a ride on the Alpine Trail in Oakridge, Oregon two days ago-both of us "old timers."

















Doesn't get any better! Although both of us commented how depressing it was to feel so studly in our pics on the trail...then getting home and saying "Man, look at that BELLY!" LOL

Scott


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

SWriverstone said:


> ..then getting home and saying "Man, look at that BELLY!"


Attitude failure.

It's not a belly, it's a long range fuel tank...

And I've been told a shaved and polished head is good for performance too.


----------



## EddieZ (Oct 9, 2014)

This is an inspiring thread, since some of you 50+ guys are really rocking out. Makes me strive to be in better shape!

Days away from being 53yo, here I am pictured at the Shuck N Jive Music Festival and Mt Bike Race, in Newtown, CT last weekend. The race is actually called "The Grapes of Wrath" Mt bike race, for one single prize of $1000.

The course is 4 miles long. The winner does the course 5 times. The course consists of three separate loops, of varying skill levels. Some sections are like "WTF, you call this a trail??!!"....but the pro's bang over it with ease.

I don't have a chance in hell of winning, but I enter annually anyway just for the fun of it. My goal is to just get a good standard mt bike ride in, and maybe earn my gluttonous calories for the day. .. (I'm typically doing 10-14mile rides 3x a week on intermediate Northern NJ terrain)

While I was finishing my third lap (12 miles or so), the winner had already finished his 5 laps (20 miles). I think I was the last man out of the woods. LOL. But many people dropped out after lap 1 or 2, so at least I get a few points for my persistence!


----------



## net wurker (Sep 13, 2007)

EddieZ said:


> ...I'm typically doing 10-14mile rides 3x a week on intermediate Northern NJ terrain...


That's pretty respectable!


----------



## scar (Jun 2, 2005)

SWriverstone - that is some nice looking trail you are on there :thumbsup:



*****


----------



## EddieZ (Oct 9, 2014)

net wurker said:


> That's pretty respectable!


Thanks. It varies. 2x a week is normal, usually after work (during the season). That third ride is a bonus if I can get it in, usually on a weekend. But weekend availability is hit or miss. Most of the rides are more like 10-12, but some of the rides stray into the 12-14 range. Earlier or later in the season, we settle for 8-9 mile rides, mainly due to available light.

If I don't get a third Mt bike ride in, I might opt for a road ride. Always the same 24m loop.

Thankfully I've fallen into a group of likeminded, similarly aged friends who collectively push each other along. My Mt Biking hobby would be non-existent had this group not existed. We're now riding together 20 years! We sometimes explore other semi local parks and events. Some of us just did an Epic 10 day excursion to CO/UT just a few weeks ago.

At 50+ years old, all this riding is a huge boost to my slowing metabolism. I'm quite convinced I'd be 400lb by now, probably dead, had it not been for my interest in Mt biking. Yes, at 203lbs, I still wish I can drop 20 more lbs and be in much better shape, but I know it could be much much worse. LOL.


----------



## Welnic (Feb 6, 2013)

Here I am near the start of a 100 mile overnighter. A friend was climbing a parallel route on pavement and we met and he took the picture. I'm on a appropriately antique bicycle, my 1989 Wicked Fat Chance.


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

Was out riding with a mate, investigating various archeological features in the locality such as Henges dating back to the 2nd and 3rd millenium BC, more recent duns and forts ie up to 1,000 AD, and also more topically the castle where MacBeth of Shakespeare fame was born.

It wasn't far, just over 20 mile loop, but took far longer than we expected. The end result was we were running out of light 10 miles from home.

Here is my friend giving it all he's got. He foolishly forgot to take any lights. 



We still managed to take a stop to check out a Henge (far right of photo just over the fence). Can't see it? Neither could we. 

Between the crest of the field and the background mountains lies a mile of sea. My home is on the other side hidden somewhere behind the tree on the left.



Discretion proved the better part of valour and we decided to leave it for another day.

Then followed a mad swoop through the twilight along all the skinny little tracks and diversions I knew (anything to keep off the road).

Now normally, you'd take the piss out of a mate for being so daft as to forget his lights, but I'm one of those considerate folk you hear about in inspirational books, so to save him embarrassment, I forgot my lights too.


----------



## Eric Malcolm (Dec 18, 2011)

Velo, you are an inspiration.....

Eric


----------



## JokerSC (Nov 5, 2011)

santacruzer said:


> From the Ozark Trail 100 this weekend, 103 miles of 100% killer single track on the Ozark and Berryman trals in MO with 11,500 worth of climbing After 13 hours I ended up 5th in single speed
> 
> View attachment 1021058


Is that a Gnarvester you are riding? How do you like it? Is it set up 29+?


----------



## Fairbanks007 (Sep 5, 2009)




----------



## Skooks (Dec 24, 2008)

Why does everything look less steep in the photo? Me chasing my 16 year old near Duncan BC.


----------



## lkfoster (Apr 2, 2004)

From a ride in the south of Israel. It's not unusual to run across Bedouin sheep herds.


----------



## k2rider1964 (Apr 29, 2010)

*Some lonely trail in Fruita...*

So I'm usually the photographer in our group so I have very few photos of myself actually riding :madman: Hope this works since this is the 1st photo I've ever attached.


----------



## k2rider1964 (Apr 29, 2010)

*Oregon singletrack...*

This is high up on the O'Leary Trail in Oregon, just down the road from the bottom of the McKenzie RiverTrail. Some of the best riding I've ever done and we saw exactly ZERO other riders


----------



## k2rider1964 (Apr 29, 2010)

*Just a couple down in Southern Utah...*

Riding above Quail Creek Reservoir after climbing the (4) peaks that comprise the new Boy Scout Trails in Hurricane









Riding down on the JEM Trail and looking up at Gooseberry Mesa


----------



## k2rider1964 (Apr 29, 2010)

*How about Durango...?*

Getting ready to start down the Hermosa Creek trail in Durango, Colorado off the backside of the Purgatory Ski Resort


----------



## SlowMTBer (Jan 1, 2012)

*Getting Out there after the 5-0 marker*

My first ever day of MTB Racing. XC in the morning, and then a Super D in the afternoon. At 51.


----------



## RVbldr (Sep 10, 2015)

Top of Ape Canyon Trail at Mt. St. Helens, on our way to Plains of Abraham.


----------



## thecanoe (Jan 30, 2007)

67 Y/O and celebrated retirement with a trip to AZ

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

Found an interesting trail "feature" yesterday.

Was out with a friend and my lights were playing up (coming loose and pointing in any old direction), so we decided to take the "safe" route, a hardened walking path instead of a steep technical descent full of mud holes. The "safe" route had the benefit of steepness too, so it's possible to hit nearly 30mph on it. My friend went first so I could see where we were going, and we were whooping our way down when suddenly, oops!

A nice big tree with broken branches jutting out like spears to impale the unwary. We only just stopped in time.








[/URL]

Just shows, you can take no trail for granted, even those you think you really know.

Oh, and there was another just far enough along for us to be back to max speed.


----------



## PL Scott (May 29, 2014)

*51 and loving it!*

A selfie the day before an 88 mile endurance race in the Tahoe National forest (TS 100).






Finished in 13:35.

Month later joined TAMBA's Rose to Toads for 64 miles. LOVED IT.


----------



## ravewoofer (Dec 24, 2008)

PL Scott said:


> A selfie the day before an 88 mile endurance race in the Tahoe National forest (TS 100).
> View attachment 1031232
> Finished in 13:35.
> 
> Month later joined TAMBA's Rose to Toads for 64 miles. LOVED IT.


Wow, that's a great photo! I'm 53, in really good shape, but don't think I could tackle 88 miles. Good for you!


----------



## PL Scott (May 29, 2014)

Thanks Rave... I learned that I really like endurance and am in better shape than ever. Bikepacking is a blast, too.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

a few moments
1. Me with the Betties, our ladies group. Several 50+ in this photo.
2. Significant chunk, 7 Summits. Hub had the camera out... oh shi*t, better not lose my line!
3. Penny Lane, the trail they named after me. Pretty cool huh
4. Keystone Standard. Find the riders.
5. somewhere in Idaho
6. Long Canyon, Idaho. Another area lost to "wilderness" designation.


----------



## Fuzzle (Mar 31, 2015)

Great pics Formica!


----------



## Julie (Jul 26, 2005)

*Lotsa great pics in this thread !*














Here is me (red shirt) 66.75 years on Zippidy Doo Dah-Fruita and a youngster friend almost 62 at Thunder Mountain Utah


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

Thanksgiving is the day of the big ride, this year marking the 40th Anniversary of the* Appetite Seminar*, an annual mountain bike ride that pre-dates the term "mountain bike." 750 people took part this year in cold, clear weather.

The Pine Mountain Loop includes one of the best downhills in Marin County. I only see it once a year, because it's part of a pretty hard ride, so the idea is to make the most of it. I have a pair of construction knee pads, not really mountain bike gear, but I put them on at the top. First time I wore them on a ride, because I hardly ever crash.

Halfway down, I hit a root or a rock with a pedal, which throws me on top of the bars, where I get to ride out of control another 100 feet while I contemplate what is about to happen. The possibilities seem endless.

It happens.

Spin cycle, a blur. I hear hard plastic hitting stuff. So much going on so fast that I can only wait until everything stops, ten feet off the trail out in the weeds. Takes me a while to untangle from the bike. Saddle is 90 degrees rotated, pointing to three o'clock. Handlebars are off center.

I didn't feel too bad, considering that I had just hit the ground harder than any time I could remember in the last few years, but before jumping right up, I assessed the damage. Sometimes adrenaline masks an injury for a few seconds. Something should hurt pretty soon, where is it?

The bike took a bigger beating than I did. It doesn't seem possible after the huge tumble, but I do not have a scratch or a bruise or a boo-boo of any kind on me. No torn clothing. My jersey and shorts and elbows aren't even dirty.

I'm lying on my backpack, which is soft because it has my wool warmup and wind shell in it. The plastic cap on one knee pad is gouged. Apparently I only landed on protected parts. Next rider along sees me sorting out the bike, asks me if I'm okay. I say yeah, no problem.

He says, you have a bunch of weeds sticking out of your helmet.

I'll be 70 in two weeks.

My friend Joe Breeze is 60. He wrote the foreword for my book, and showed up in the same 40 y.o. club jersey that I was wearing. I think both of us wear it once a year, on this ride.


----------



## billj121 (Jul 29, 2011)

This is from the top of Zen looking out over Bearclaw Poppy trail in St. George, UT









This is from a night ride, (obviously...) on part of the Bonneville Shorline Trail above Draper, UT.
This is looking across a new suspension bridge that was finished just a few months ago. By far the biggest man-made trail structure I have ever seen.


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

PL Scott said:


> A selfie the day before an 88 mile endurance race in the Tahoe National forest (TS 100). Finished in 13:35.
> 
> Month later joined TAMBA's Rose to Toads for 64 miles. LOVED IT.


That's a couple serious rides right there. Nice job. Rose to Toads is on my list. What was your time for that ride?


----------



## fai (Sep 3, 2004)

*58 and still like to play.*

Enjoying the woods on my Ventana.


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

Just been browsing through my year.

This was taken about 60 miles into an 80 mile loop through the northern Highlands of Scotland.


----------



## singlesprocket (Jun 9, 2004)

*hanging out*









checking out the trash pandas


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Nice write up Repack. :thumbsup:
Glad you survived that crash somewhat unscathed.


----------



## ravewoofer (Dec 24, 2008)

53 years old and pretty much ride solo XC. Just finished a chilly ride here in MA.


----------



## donutnational (Jan 18, 2013)

Rainy day fun


----------

